# My best friend fancies my wife and I like it.



## Gentleman James

We are 6oyr old couple still very attracted to each other. In fact 
.have discovered that level of what you find with achieving this agemail with someone who you feel safe and trust totally 

I know lucky sod 
Heres what I want to discuss. My wife is a naturally very sexy woman .west Indian
Keeps very fit. My best friend is 31 and recently been making it clear that he's 0 becoming really sexusllý into her 
Not unusual 
.and she's enjoying the attention from a younger 
My friend is decent and I am not having fear. There is no sex in the friendship. I don't mind it in fact the way she is it is turging me on. Not fantasise about sanything coming of it in the usual way though I think he is.it turns me on to know that 
Does anybody else en joy this like I do 






.msn
Usss
More


----------



## jonty30

Gentleman James said:


> We are 6oyr old couple still very attracted to each other. In fact
> .have discovered that level of what you find with achieving this agemail with someone who you feel safe and trust totally
> 
> I know lucky sod
> Heres what I want to discuss. My wife is a naturally very sexy woman .west Indian
> Keeps very fit. My best friend is 31 and recently been making it clear that he's 0 becoming really sexusllý into her
> Not unusual
> .and she's enjoying the attention from a younger
> My friend is decent and I am not having fear. There is no sex in the friendship. I don't mind it in fact the way she is it is turging me on. Not fantasise about sanything coming of it in the usual way though I think he is.it turns me on to know that
> Does anybody else en joy this like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .msn
> Usss
> More


If you don't mind infidelty, than it's whatever. 

You are otherwise creating a situation where there will eventually be infidelity, whether it be your wife and friend or wife and somebody else. 
Once your wife understands that you will not guard her against the possibility of infidelity, she will be more tempted when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Diana7

It's odd that a 30 year old would fancy someone 30 years older, but maybe he either has mother issues or is attracted to old people( there are a few people who are). 
Either way it's not something good for your marriage or to be encouraged.
It's also a little odd that your best friend is half your age. Do you both have friends your own age?


----------



## Evinrude58

You’re 60 abd your best friend us 31 and has told you he wants to bone your wife—- and you like the thought of him doing so?
is this correct?

if so, I don’t even know how to wrap my head around all this dysfunctional thinking.


----------



## Blondilocks

'Tis the season. Ho, ho, ho.


----------



## TexasMom1216

I’m not sure the OP is suggesting his friend have sex with his wife. I think it’s making him feel like a super stud that some young buck finds his wife as attractive as he does. Like he knew he was lucky and now he has external confirmation of it. Am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Captain Obvious

Basically your decent and much younger friend told you he wants to plow your wife, she very much likes that, it’s turning you on, and it’s all good. Good luck with all that.


----------



## marko polo

Your enjoyment of this situation will likely be short lived.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

WTF?????


----------



## 352525

Gentleman James said:


> We are 6oyr old couple still very attracted to each other. In fact
> .have discovered that level of what you find with achieving this agemail with someone who you feel safe and trust totally
> 
> I know lucky sod
> Heres what I want to discuss. My wife is a naturally very sexy woman .west Indian
> Keeps very fit. My best friend is 31 and recently been making it clear that he's 0 becoming really sexusllý into her
> Not unusual
> .and she's enjoying the attention from a younger
> My friend is decent and I am not having fear. There is no sex in the friendship. I don't mind it in fact the way she is it is turging me on. Not fantasise about sanything coming of it in the usual way though I think he is.it turns me on to know that
> Does anybody else en joy this like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .msn
> Usss
> More


Dude. I’d kick his ever loving ass. Really.


----------



## Enigma32

As a man, I do take pride in being with an attractive female that other men may like. Whether we men admit it or not, we do often judge one another by the attractiveness of our partners. So, that part I get, when you say you enjoy the fact that your friend is attracted to your wife. Your problem I think is the fact that your wife clearly enjoys the attention from another man. That shows a lack of loyalty on her part, and the two of them playing this out in front of you shows their level of respect for you. IMO, there is a good chance you will come home one day to your wife getting pounded out by your former best friend.


----------



## TexasMom1216

When you say she “enjoys” the attention, can you elaborate on that? Was she flattered when you told her, or is this a situation where she’s flirting with your friend? That answer might change my opinion of this. It’s one thing to know a young person thinks you’re pretty, because its always nice when someone says you’re pretty. But if this is an actual flirting, suggestive back and forth, that’s a wholly different thing.


----------



## 352525

There is no such thing as “enjoys“ the attention. It’s “illicit”.


----------



## TexasMom1216

Jackba57 said:


> There is no such thing as “enjoys“ the attention. It’s “illicit”.


It doesn’t seem that English is the OPs first language. To infer that the words he’s using have the same connotations you or I might assume is unfair. I’d like to give him a chance to explain.


----------



## 352525

TexasMom1216 said:


> It doesn’t seem that English is the OPs first language. To infer that the words he’s using have the same connotations you or I might assume is unfair. I’d like to give him a chance to explain.


Sure thing. Not my decision anyway. His issues, just my feelings interfering.


----------



## ConanHub

Well I kissed a girl and I liked it!

What was the question?


----------



## Talker67

there were a number of recent posts on opening up their marriages. all of those theads ended disastrously. 

do you really want to roll the dice that you might be in the 5% where turning your wife into a hot wife actually works out in the end? do you really want to roll those dice, just to get a momentary sexual thrill from the situation?


----------



## 352525

Talker67 said:


> there were a number of recent posts on opening up their marriages. all of those theads ended disastrously.
> 
> do you really want to roll the dice that you might be in the 5% where turning your wife into a hot wife actually works out in the end? do you really want to roll those dice, just to get a momentary sexual thrill from the situation?


Excellent advice


----------



## jlg07

What is the velocity of an unladen swallow!


----------



## Lynnsnake

Gentleman James said:


> We are 6oyr old couple still very attracted to each other. In fact
> .have discovered that level of what you find with achieving this agemail with someone who you feel safe and trust totally
> 
> I know lucky sod
> Heres what I want to discuss. My wife is a naturally very sexy woman .west Indian
> Keeps very fit. My best friend is 31 and recently been making it clear that he's 0 becoming really sexusllý into her
> Not unusual
> .and she's enjoying the attention from a younger
> My friend is decent and I am not having fear. There is no sex in the friendship. I don't mind it in fact the way she is it is turging me on. Not fantasise about sanything coming of it in the usual way though I think he is.it turns me on to know that
> Does anybody else en joy this like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .msn
> Usss
> More


It’s a fun situation . Go with it, watch it develop . See where it goes. I have a similar situation . We have fun and the sex is the best ever between her and him and her and me. She can’t conceive so where’s the problem?


----------



## Talker67

jlg07 said:


> What is the velocity of an unladen swallow!


What do you mean....


----------



## Diana7

Lynnsnake said:


> It’s a fun situation . Go with it, watch it develop . See where it goes. I have a similar situation . We have fun and the sex is the best ever between her and him and her and me. She can’t conceive so where’s the problem?


🤦


----------



## TexasMom1216

jlg07 said:


> What is the velocity of an unladen swallow!


Is it carrying a coconut?

If it is, it should drop said coconut on the head of someone who thinks threesomes will fix a broken marriage. Ba-doomp-shhhh! 🥸

I don’t mean to be rude, just making jokes. Seriously though, I’m super skeptical that auditioning new relationships in the presence of your failed relationship is the most constructive plan.


----------



## jlg07

Talker67 said:


> What do you mean....


Monty Python and the Holy Grail...


----------



## Cynthia

Do you ever read a thread and hope someone is bored on their break from school? 
And people wonder what could possibly go wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Talker67

jlg07 said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail...


No, as in "what do you mean, an African, or a European swallow?"


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

One post three days ago. OP, are you still here?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Cynthia said:


> Do you ever read a thread and hope someone is bored on their break from school?
> And people wonder what could possibly go wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


My opinion is this is fake. But hey I could be wrong.


----------



## SunCMars

jlg07 said:


> What is the velocity of an unladen swallow!


What is their wing span?
European or African species?

How many wing beats per second?

Are they heading downwind, are they diving?

Where are they headed, are they in a hurry to get there?

Average speed is 11 meters per second, or 24 MPH.


----------



## jlg07

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> My opinion is this is fake. But hey I could be wrong.


sort of what I meant by the unladen swallow!


----------



## Always Learning

jlg07 said:


> What is the velocity of an unladen swallow!


African or European?


----------



## 346745

Always Learning said:


> African or European?


I don't know. buh-bye


----------



## Korolover

Lynnsnake said:


> It’s a fun situation . Go with it, watch it develop . See where it goes. I have a similar situation . We have fun and the sex is the best ever between her and him and her and me. She can’t conceive so where’s the problem?


Basically you want everyone to tell you to go for it . Go for it man! You want it , she wants it . Your friend wants it . !


----------



## Mr.Married

Ghost of Christmas Past ……

Check the thread date 👍


----------

